# Tagchen



## rcl1965 (21 Jan. 2007)

habe Euch durch Zufall gefunden und würd mich hier gern mal umschauen, werde auch gern mitposten :thumbup: 

Roland


----------



## AMUN (21 Jan. 2007)

Hallo Roland,

da hoffe ich das du auf unserem Board das ein oder andere findest und freue mich schon auf deine Posts

Also willkommen an Board und viel spaß

Gruß
Meister


----------



## freak123 (21 Jan. 2007)

hallöchen 

ich wünsche dir viel spaß und hoffe du findest das ein oder andere hier oder du was für uns


----------



## spoiler (21 Jan. 2007)

Hallo Roland und auch mein Willkommen an dich. Schön das du uns gefunden hast.

Viel Spass und frohes posten...


----------



## rise (21 Jan. 2007)

Ich möcht mich auch dazu gesellen und dir viel Spass hier an Board wünschen...:thumbup: 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Muli (27 Jan. 2007)

Hallo Roland.
Da hast du dich aber ziemlich schnell wieder in Schweigen gehüllt nach deiner Vorstellung!

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt und ich hoffe auf ein weiteres aktives Mitglied!

Also hau ruhig mal wieder in die Tasten!

Und natürlich ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß wünsche ich dir hier!


----------

